# Retirement Income in Chiang Mai



## dollarability

I am planning to retire to Chiang Mai, Thailand with an income of 450,000 baht per year and savings of 2,400,000 baht. My question is: How good a lifestyle will I be able to enjoy with that income? Would that be considered a lower middle class, upper middle class, or upper class income? Would it be enough to hire a caretaker in later years if needed? Ty.


----------



## philobert

dollarability said:


> I am planning to retire to Chiang Mai, Thailand with an income of 450,000 baht per year and savings of 2,400,000 baht. My question is: How good a lifestyle will I be able to enjoy with that income? Would that be considered a lower middle class, upper middle class, or upper class income? Would it be enough to hire a caretaker in later years if needed? Ty.


37500 baht per month is a bit tight, but do-able, esp. with the savings that, I assume, will earn some interest or can be tapped. 


and who cares what class anywho's consider you.

no worries.

have fun

phil


----------



## dollarability

*Thai Apartments*

Ty for your reply. May I ask a subsidiary question? How reliable is the Thai Apartments website as a way to find accommodation? Are they honest? Are the apartments advertised typically available and as described? Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## cnx_bruce

dollarability said:


> Ty for your reply. May I ask a subsidiary question? How reliable is the Thai Apartments website as a way to find accommodation? Are they honest? Are the apartments advertised typically available and as described? Any assistance would be appreciated.


Try googling on the exact name of the web site you are referring to to find reviews within this or other expat web sites about peoples personal experiences with that company. You may well find a variety of responses depending on which staff were dealt with, when the dealing occurred etc.

Your main issue will be value for money. If it's advertised in an english-language web site then you might pay double what someone here (pref. with a Thai friend to make the call) would pay. Just get a guesthouse room for the first week (and a rental car) and go looking when you arrive. Don't focus wholly on real estate agents - they are a relatively new concept here and not well-regulated. Look for signs in the window or on lamp posts and deal with the owners if you can.


----------



## joseph44

dollarability said:


> I am planning to retire to Chiang Mai, Thailand with an income of 450,000 baht per year and savings of 2,400,000 baht. My question is: How good a lifestyle will I be able to enjoy with that income? Would that be considered a lower middle class, upper middle class, or upper class income? Would it be enough to hire a caretaker in later years if needed? Ty.


As said, the monthly/regular income may be a bit tight, but that totally depends on your lifestyle. 

Housing is available and if you're not bonded to city-limits it may be even 'cheap'.

You may check the different websites in order to get an impression on housing and prices, but I advise you to book a room/apartment for the first time; look around with a Thai guide and then decide what to rent and where to stay. 

Keep your THB 2,4 mln in the bank for visa purposes and just-in-case situations.


----------



## joseph44

dollarability said:


> Ty for your reply. May I ask a subsidiary question? How reliable is the Thai Apartments website as a way to find accommodation? Are they honest? Are the apartments advertised typically available and as described? Any assistance would be appreciated.


Beware for the following items:
- deposit required: it's some kind of guarantee that you have to pay before you move in; it totally depends on the landlord; may be negotiated (unlikely) and can be 1 up to 3 months rent. 
- rent has to be paid in advance
- fully furnished: a bed, wardrobe, make-up table, sofa and coffee table is in some cases fully furnished
- utilities (electric and water): in most cases you those utilities to the apartment-management and is twice the government fee. The gvt fee is approx. THB 3,50 per unit electric and THB 9 per unit water. 
- internet: often internet is standard offered from the apartment management, but there are also possibilities to take care of this your self (Triple T, 3BB, ToT, CAT, etc). Ask for the possibilities.
- cable TV is often included/installed, but you could opt for UBC. Ask if it is allowed to install a dish on your balcony. 
- when you come to the point that you've chosen a place to stay, visit the place once in the day time and once in the night time.............some places may be very lively at night (karaoke-bars, markets, etc)
- availability: you will see, that if you stroll around town, a lot of vacancies pop-up. It's pretty common that you can move in immediately. So, don't book the first temporary place too long.


----------

